
What Earth would look like if it rotated backwards - DoreenMichele
https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/dhsufx/what_earth_would_look_like_if_it_rotated_backwards/
======
gus_massa
Looks nicer, but I'd like to see a more technical report of the model. In
particular, I really doubt that Central America will be so desert-like. Some
from Panama told me as a joke that they only had two seasons "rainy-summer"
and "very-rainy-summer". I doubt it will change.

